# Gaming PC ca 1000€



## buuhhh (28. Juli 2013)

*Gaming PC ca 1000€*

Guten Abend zusammen,
endlich habe ich genug Geld zusammen gespart um mir eine neue PC zu kaufen. Ich zocke für mein Leben gern, leider kenne ich mit Innenleben von PC gar nicht aus. Deswegen bin ich für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar xD.
Vorerst habe ich schon ein Empfehlung von  ne Kumpel bekommt und ich möchte gerne wissen, was ihr es davon halten:

http://www.mifcom.de/product/925/pc-system-core-i7-3770k---gt630-ssd.html?config&cdeep={18}714{11}1618{19}1119{12}1992{4}762{29}910{5}839{8}41{7}802{9}43{13}92{22}180{2}35{20}173{6}21{21}177{50}1058{17}996{33}977{41}707{31}577{1}1{23}267{47}956{10}49{30}501{15}124{66}1764{62}1640{24}370

Budget: max. 1000€ (sehr schmerzhafte grenze beträgt 1200€)
Anforderungen: es sollte schon für ca. 3-4€ neusten spielen auf gute bzw. halbwegs gute Einstellungen spielbar sein 
Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar xD

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2013)

Für 1000€ ist der PC für Gaming sehr schwach - die Grafikkarte ist ehrlich gesagt total daneben für so viel Geld.


Weitere Schwachpunkte:
- die CPU ist derzeit noch überdimensioniert und bringt bisher nur ganz wenig Mehrleistung im Vergleich zum den günstigeren Core i5-3450, 3470, 3550 oder 3570. 
- wenn du nicht vorhast, zu übertakten, brauchst Du auch keine CPU mit einem "k" als Namenszusatz. Auch das spart nochmal was.
- die Festplatte "black" bringt nix, da kannst Du eine andere, günstigere nehmen, Hauptsache die hat auch 7200 U/min.
- eine SSD ist nett und komfortabel, bringt aber für die Leistung des PCs nix. Wenn man WEGEN der SSD dann ne schlechtere Grafikkarte nehmen muss, ist das nicht so klug

Ich hab mit mal den Konfigurator angeschaut: die GTX 650 Ti ist da leider schon die beste, die man da aussuchen kann, was an sich ein Witz ist. Die Karte ist keine 100€ wert, das wäre was für sehr anspruchsloses Gaming, wenn man wenig Geld hat. Für Gaming würde man für aktuelle Spiele aber mindestens 200€ ausgeben, dann würden aktuelle Games gut laufen auf hohen Details - wenn der PC aber noch 2 Jahre gut reichen soll, wäre eher eine Grafikkarte für 350€ nötig.


Ich hab mal nen PC angehangen für ca 480€ ohne Grafikkarte - wenn Du dann eine Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen würdest, ca 350€, und vlt ein etwas besseres Netzteil, dann bist Du bei ca. 900€, dann hast Du immer noch was über, wenn Du gerne eine SSD einbauen willst. Den PC hab ich bei hardwareversand.de vor kurzem als Beispiel zusammengestellt.


----------



## buuhhh (28. Juli 2013)

bring übertakten was oder kann ich es weg lassen? außerdem bin ich auf das hier gestoßen http://gamingpckaufen.com/gaming-pc-fuer-1000-euro/ was halt ihr davon?
soll ich ne PC zusammen bauen lassen oder vlt doch ne Serien PC kaufen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juli 2013)

buuhhh schrieb:


> bring übertakten was oder kann ich es weg lassen? außerdem bin ich auf das hier gestoßen Gaming PC für 1000 Euro | Gaming PC kaufen was halt ihr davon?
> soll ich ne PC zusammen bauen lassen oder vlt doch ne Serien PC kaufen?


 
Lieber selber bauen oder bauen lassen, den Mist, den dir manch ein Shop als "gamingtauglich" anpreist ist meist überteuert und mit billigen Komponenten verbaut. Ja beim Prozessor hauen die oft einen i7 oder ähnliches rein, aber wenn man sich die anderen Komponenten ansieht und nicht schon voher vom Prozessor geblendet wurde, erkenn man, dass das Netzteil minderer Qualität, das Mainboard oft eigens für den Hersteller des Komplett-Pc angefertigt wurde (ergo man kann dieses im Handel kaum oder garnicht erwerben).

Zum Übertakten: Damit kann man dann das letzte aus seiner Zusammenstellung rausholen, aber unbedingt notwendig ist es nicht. Da reicht es auch einen i5 zu kaufen und in zwei Jahren die Grafikkarte nach zurüsten und man ist für die nächste Generation an Spielen gewappnet. Es sei denn mann will die kleinen Einbußen, die über diese Zeit entstehen wieder aufholen, dann lohnt es zu übertakten.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2013)

Der Artikel mit dem Gaming-PC ist schon ganz okay, aber wenn Du nicht UNBEDINGT auch in 2 Jahren mal NUR die CPU aufrüsten können willst, kann man mit dem Sockel1155 und nem core i5 der 3000er Serie ein paar Euro sparen (der PC im Artikel ist mit dem neuen Sockel 1150, core i5 der 4000er-Serie), so wie in meinem Beispiel.

guck auch mal hier Haswell-PCs selber zusammenstellen von 500 bis 950 Euro + Tipps zu Haswell-Konfiguration


----------



## buuhhh (28. Juli 2013)

die seite sieht sehr gut aus...ich will jetzt auch so ein PC zusammen bauen lassen, da es perfekt zu mein Budget pass...
Leider spiel Gamer PC | High-End Gaming PC kaufen mit 3 Jahren Garantie nicht mit, da es nicht in dieser Kombination zu haben sei( oder ich einfach zu blöd bin um es zu finden).....
Kann mir jemand bitte ein gute Seite empfehlen?


----------



## blitzmax (29. Juli 2013)

hardwareversand.de


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

buuhhh schrieb:


> die seite sieht sehr gut aus...ich will jetzt auch so ein PC zusammen bauen lassen, da es perfekt zu mein Budget pass...
> Leider spiel Gamer PC | High-End Gaming PC kaufen mit 3 Jahren Garantie nicht mit, da es nicht in dieser Kombination zu haben sei( oder ich einfach zu blöd bin um es zu finden).....
> Kann mir jemand bitte ein gute Seite empfehlen?



jo, mein Beispiel-PC ist auch bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt. Die haben oben im Menü den "PC-Konfigurator", Zusammenbau kostet 20€. Das einzige "Problem" ist, dass die nur wenige CPU-Kühler zulassen für den Zusammenbau, da das beim Transport kritisch ist, wenn der Kühler ein gewisses Eigengewicht übersteigt. Allerdings ist eine Kühlermontage heutzutage sehr simpel, das könntest Du problemlos auch selber machen. Oder man nimmt einen "kleinen" Kühler, der wird dann halt evlt. etwas lauter als ein "guter" für einen Preis ab 15-20€

Du musst dabei aber nicht GENAU das gleiche Board nehmen, auch beim Gehäuse kannst Du natürlich was nehmen, was Du selber schöner findest usw. - wichtig ist aber: entweder Sockel 1155 und einen core i5, zB den 3450, 3470, 3550 oder 3570 und dazu dann ein Mainboard am besten mit H77-Chipsatz für nen Preis von ca 60 bis 90€, oder aber Sockel 1150 und dann einen core i5 der 4000er-Serie (zb 4570) und ein Board mit H87-Chipsatz, auch so um die 80€. Dann 2x4GB Riegel DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V (letzteres siehst Du, wenn Du bei nem RAM auf die Details gehst). Und als Grafikkarte bei Deinem Budget entweder eine Nvidia GTX 760 oder eine GTX 770 (bei der 760 sparst Du ca 100€, dafür "musst" Du dann halt was früher die Grafikkarte aufrüsten als wenn du direkt die 770 nimmst. Welches Modell du dann genau nimmst, also zB eine von Asus, MSI, Gigabyte usw., hängt dann davon ab, was der Shop zu welchem Preis auf Lager hat.

Du kannst ja mal was selber zusammenstellen mit meinem Beispiel-PC als Basis oder auch einem aus einem der beiden Artikel und dann hier posten, ob es okay ist.


----------



## buuhhh (29. Juli 2013)

erst ma vielen dank für die Anworten, es hat mir sehr geholfen.
nun habe ich 2PCs erstellt, könnt ihr bitte durch gucken und mir sagen ob alles inordnung sind.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.pwradaptor.pwradaptor.0=50967:3005
 
http://www.mifcom.de/product/1120/p...56{10}49{30}501{15}124{66}1764{62}1640{24}370

Bei Mifcom.de bekomme ich 3jahre Garantie inkl. Pick-Up & Return, aber das koste dann ca 120€ mehr...lohn sich die garantie überhaupt?
achja, brauche ich unbeding ein ssd? (1-10sec warten bei starten von firefox, words usw macht mir nichts aus)

edit: ich hoffe jetzt geht es


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Juli 2013)

buuhhh schrieb:


> erst ma vielen dank für die Anworten, es hat mir sehr geholfen.
> nun habe ich 2PCs erstellt, könnt ihr bitte durch gucken und mir sagen ob alles inordnung sind.
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
> ...


 
Leider sieht man bei hardwareversand.de deinen PC nicht.
Eine SSD macht schon enorm viel aus allein beim Systemstart, jedoch musste ich beim Starten bei Firefox noch nie mehr als 1sec warten 
Zur Garantie das ist eben ein Knackpunkt baut man sich seinen PC selber zusammen hat man eben auf die jeweiligen Teile, die vom Hersteller veranschlagte Garantiedauer. Die müssten bei dem Onlinehändler von dir auch gelten, daher denke ich es ist nicht zwingend notwending eine Zusatzgarantie abzuschließen. Genauer kann ich es dir nicht sagen.
Sonst der Pc geht schon in Orndnug obwohl man den bestimmt noch billiger bekommt, wenn man den selbst zusammenschraubt.

Edit: Link funktioniert nun
Ich muss sagen der zusammengestellte PC bei hardwareversand, würde mir persönlich eher zusagen, obwohl man an CPU, Mainboard und Gehäuse noch sparen könnte, wenn die Option Übertakten nicht unbedingt notwending ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Ich kann beim Link leider nix sehen, aber wenn ich den comment von TheBobnextdoor lese, hast Du vermutlich ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz genommen. Das wäre nur nötig, wenn du übertakten willst, und auch dann muss es keines für mehr als 120€ sein. Gleiches gilt für die CPU: falls Du übertakten willst, dann MUSST Du eine CPU mit "k" am Ende nehmen, und wenn du nicht übertakten willst, ist das unnötig, genau wie ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz.

und Gehäuse: für 50-60€ bekommt man schon sehr gute Gehäuse, alles drüber hinaus wäre dann "Geschmackssache" 


Wegen Garantie&co: 2 Jahre "Gewährleistung" hast Du so oder so, und falls schon am Anfang was nicht okay sein sollte, ist eine Reklamation auch problemlos. Dass etwas an einem PC nach mehr als 2 Jahren kaputtgeht, ist extrem selten. Trotzdem gibt es auch Leute, denen ein Abholservice + 1 Jahr mehr "Garantie" so wichtig ist, dass die 10-15% mehr ausgeben. Wenn Dir das auch sehr wichtig ist, kannst Du das machen, aber Du würdest für das Geld halt logischerweise nen besseren PC bekommen mit "normaler" Garantie.


----------



## buuhhh (29. Juli 2013)

hier der ohne übertakt:
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

wie viel mehr leistung bekomme ich, wenn ich den übertakten? (habe im net gesucht...leider keine feste anwort bekommt....)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Also, wenn das stimmt, was im Warenkorb steht, ist das schonmal ganz gut: i5-3450, ASRock-Board, 430W BeQuiet... welche Grafikkarte willst Du denn dann nehmen?

Wenn das ASRock board nicht lieferbar ist, geht zb auch das hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/69551/MSI+ZH77A-G41%2C+Intel+Z77%2C+ATX%2C+DDR3.article   und bei der Festplatte http://www.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53882/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+1000GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article


Wegen Übertakten: wenn Du zB um 15% übertaktest, könntest du auch BIS ZU 15% mehr Leistung haben - das hängt aber sehr von der Anwendung/vom Spiel ab. je wichtiger die Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel ist, desto weniger bringt eine CPU-Übertaktung. D.h. wirklich sehr wichtig find ich eine Übertaktbarkeit nicht. Es kann halt am Ende im Grenzfall sein, dass ein Spiel nicht mehr flüssig geht, und wenn Du übertakten könntest, würd das gerade so doch flüssig laufen, aber auch nicht "toll"


----------



## buuhhh (29. Juli 2013)

die links funktionieren bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr, also muss ich alles neu zusammen suchen
hier ist der neue pc ohne übertakt: hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

habe versucht MSI ZH77A-G41, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3 einzubauen...aber der ist ja 1155sockel, oder ich habe es einfach nicht gefunden....^^


----------



## buuhhh (29. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

habe zu Sicherheit ne Screenshot davon gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Also, in Deinem Link vorher war ja auch ein Sockel 1155Prozessor drin - jetzt haste nen Sockel 1150. ^^ 

Oder aber das mit dem verlinken klappt halt nicht, und der Warenkorb, den ich gesehen hatte, war gar nicht Deiner, sondern meiner von ner Testzusammenstellung...   daher sind screenshots halt auch besser  


Aber das von Deinem Screenshot passt alles, nur der Kühler ist viel zu viel, der wäre nur für Übertakten nötig. Nimm einen für 17-25€, zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51759/Alpenf%C3%B6hn+Sella+-+92mm%2C+AMD+Intel.article  oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/50995/Thermaltake+Contact+21.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/60115/Scythe+Katana+4,+für+alle+Sockel+geeignet.article  oder  http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/72553/Cooler+Master+Hyper+T4+CPU-Kühler+-+120mm.article


----------



## buuhhh (29. Juli 2013)

so, habe http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51759/Alpenf%C3%B6hn+Sella+-+92mm%2C+AMD+Intel.article genohmen.
ich glaube, jetzt ist der fertig oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

Jo, sieht alles gut aus.


----------

